# 86580



## cowgrl4ever (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello..I am wondering if someone can answer a question that has come up.  Can you bill 86580 and 90471 together? I just seem to be getting different answers but no real direction.  Thank you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 28, 2008)

Page 14 address' this very issue...don't you just love free Coding Alerts!

www.codinginstitute.com/sample/acq_sample.pdf


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

You can if you are placing the PPD and giving a vaccine at the same visit, otherwise, no.. the 86580 includes the drug and the injection portion. 

 Erica


----------



## fmesaros (May 2, 2008)

does a physician have to administer the test to bill under the physician's provider number?  If a nurse administers, is the code billable under the Hosp provider number even though it is a physician code and not broken into TC and Pro fee components?


----------

